# first post, first table



## ddb maine (Oct 27, 2010)

Made this for the wife... still needs to be plugged sanded and finished.

Utile, maple and walnut. looking for critique of the design, 

My style seems to be streamlined shaker. its modern without flair. yes no?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful table. Not much to critique. I like the wood choice and the stripes on the top.


----------



## ddb maine (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you both. As for the topic of critique, its more a question of design preference. I suppose being such a small piece there's little to discuss... The only solution, a bigger piece! This is a trial run, I've been asked to make a table top for a customer.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work, the only thing I see that I personally would change is the holes in the side. It has nice clean lines then holes, it looks a little unfinished. I would prefer hidden joinery, maybe use mortise and tenon instead of the visible screw holes. 

It's just my opinion but since you asked. Like I said overall very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i agree with rrbrown, but since you already have the monster holes i would use your mohog to plug.
nice work


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice. I don't mind the giant holes, it gives it a nice organic industrial look.


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the stripes in the top, nice touch. Good job!


----------



## ddb maine (Oct 27, 2010)

The holes on the legs still need to be plugged. they will get utile plugs and I'm thinking of screwing the top down with maple plugs. We shall see. I like the dark and light contrast.

industrial organic... I like that. 
Thanks for the comments all


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice work. I would avoid putting plugs in the top. I think it would detract from the nice clean lines. You could use pocket holes underneath or wooden cleats inside the frame. The holes in the legs are fine. You might want to consider emphasizing them by using a contrasting wood, such as the material in the stripes. The stripe effect in the top is attractive. All in all, very nice work.
Welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice and good wood choice. 

Red


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with Gerry on this one... don't use plugs in the top. As for the design, I think it's excellent. I think the skirt is a little long for my taste (I like seeing lots of leg) but it also looks like it's fitting to the rest of the design. Long, clean lines are very good, in my opinion. Well done and nice choice of woods. Looks like three of my top five favorites.


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the signature  

I would agree on plugging the holes with a contrasting material and not putting plugs in the table top.

*Edit:* Signature doesn't appear to be showing up


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

The table is great. I see that striped feature on tables and was wondering how it was done. Do you just rip the the strips of wood and glue them together? Then put them through a planer or beltsand them?Thanks


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet, this gives me ideas - thanks for sharing. :shifty:


----------



## ddb maine (Oct 27, 2010)

Htank, yes, I use tightbond3. When you align your pieces for clamping makesure one side is flat, makes planing alot easier. 

Thank you to everyone else. I appreciate the compliments. I'll be assembling some work in the coming weeks to put for sale at a local gourmet shop. I agree as well it would take away from it to plug the top. Again thanks, as more comes out of the shop Ill post. Have a good one.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work! I like your design. The table top came out fantastic!


----------



## ddb maine (Oct 27, 2010)

Well its been a while, and I've been busy. Here's two more I built. Both went to local benefit auctions. The first did quite well. The second one was a rather large auction, Gop canadates and well known artists so the fact it sold at all means something to me. I did all the aluminum work as well.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

On the first one, I like the top, but the legs make it look a bit like a work bench. I think I'd consider a taper on the legs near the bottom. Nice job overall. You've got some really nice wood choices on all of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very interesting design and looks well made. Has a commercial/industrial look.












 







.


----------



## dong (May 4, 2011)

Looks really pretty! is it red oak or cherry on the top?
I am planing to build a desk recently.


ddb maine said:


> Made this for the wife... still needs to be plugged sanded and finished.
> 
> Utile, maple and walnut. looking for critique of the design,
> 
> My style seems to be streamlined shaker. its modern without flair. yes no?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont know how, but somehow, I missed this thread. Glad that I finally caught up with it. Very nice work. I like all of the tables. I can see that you are fan, like myself, of using contrasting woods. Fantastic work on all of them.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll disagree with knotscott on the legs for the first (second?) table. I like the legs and the metal work is a nice accent. I think the metal work on the last table might be difficult to work around, but they are both fine looking pieces. You have a good eye for design. Cabinetman makes a good point, these could quite easily fetch some good money if marketed to architecture/design firms as lobby tables and the like.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice design and workmanship..look forward to seeing more of your work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Love the metal work! Love the tables.


----------

